# Jean-michel Jarre : Magnetic fields vs Chronology



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay why this futile debate, chronology eclipse in genious magnetic fields... magnetic fields being my least favorite of the JMJ record, but still i find magnetic field interresting.

Than chronology remain a logic succesor of retro Jarre period.Those were my 2 cents on the subject
so go for chronology but if your a real big fan buy magnetic fields.

If you dont agree please let's debate,do we have JMJ expert here on talk classical... and please i dont wont to hear about zoolook i find it lame.

:tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

lol... I won't tell you how much I love Zoolook then. Enthicolour is just sublime.

I get why people like Chronology but at the time I thought it was a little bit of a backward step. And it has never resonated as strongly with me as his earlier works.
Enquinoxe remains my favourite Jarre album but Rendezvous is a close 2nd. All of his albums have something of merit for me - except Waiting for Cousteau which is the one I'd describe as lame. 

I very much enjoy his later stuff for Metamorpheses onward including the much derided Teo and Tea.


----------



## ganio (Dec 25, 2015)

The only albums of Jarre I like all the way through are Équinoxe, Zoolook, Oxygène, and Oxygène 7–13. 
I also enjoy a couple of tracks from Rendez-vous (Parts I, III, and the last one), Chronologie Part 3, and a few others. 
I don't like his output after Oxygène 7-13 at all. 

Magnetic Fields sounds much better on vinyl. True story.


----------

